# HELP ID PLZ



## red belly eric (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

sanchezi. not a rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah looks like a sanchezi, are u keeping it with reds??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Looks like a sanchezi.


I concur.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Its a sanchezi

Now go and post your pics in the "show your species gallery"

Jay


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Its a sanchezi
> 
> Now go and post your pics in the "show your species gallery"
> 
> Jay


Yes, please do!

Don't be disappointed, it is a nice sanchezi.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

am i the only one reacting to the fact that he keeps this serra with what appears to be a redbelly??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------

